# Salobrena



## Mr and Mrs Tupcox (Mar 11, 2020)

Little gem hard to find very tight little road .
Wc spot .nothing here so bring it.short walk to town.


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 11, 2020)

Thanks for the suggestion. 

I'll add it to the POIs


----------



## spigot (Mar 12, 2020)

Often go there, you can lose yourself up that end


----------



## QFour (Mar 12, 2020)

Every man and his dog will know about it now so looks like you will have to find somewhere else. You are better off putting it in the POI section that none member cannot see.


----------



## spigot (Mar 12, 2020)

QFour said:


> Every man and his dog will know about it now so looks like you will have to find somewhere else. You are better off putting it in the POI section that none member cannot see.



Actually, there’s room for dozens of vans.
Not many seem to go there, probably as it’s a bit scruffy & there have been break-ins.


----------



## Mr and Mrs Tupcox (Mar 12, 2020)

It's on search for sites camper stop park for nights .
So ever one knows.


----------



## vindiboy (Mar 12, 2020)

Mr and Mrs Tupcox said:


> It's on search for sites camper stop park for nights .
> So ever one knows.


Hi we are currently at Torrox 4th night planning to go to Maro Springs tomorrow for water fill up and washing then on to Almunacar if the squat is still available there and then on to Salobrena the next day so will look in on your suggestion, we normally park up somewhat out of town but drive in for the day and park where we can. Exciti g ain't it hee hee. Had a lovely Tapis lunch here today outside the Pensionista


----------



## Mr and Mrs Tupcox (Mar 12, 2020)

Filled up a bit tonight ..people just love a free squat ..mite not be for you but we finding it ok .Great walk today around old town. And yes tappas


----------



## jacquigem (Mar 13, 2020)

We really enjoy hearing your up to date reports on these places so please keep posting. Most of them are quite well known anyway so I dont think you are giving much away.


----------



## vindiboy (Mar 13, 2020)

We now at Marrow springs, done washing, filled with water, sat in a deep ish pool, warm water and had showers, how mundane is all that, next stop Almunacar 20 degrees here now 11 am 10 am UK.


----------



## vindiboy (Mar 13, 2020)

Mr and Mrs Tupcox said:


> Filled up a bit tonight ..people just love a free squat ..mite not be for you but we finding it ok .Great walk today around old town. And yes tappas


Squat!!!!! How dare you they are 1st class stopovers hee hee


----------



## vindiboy (Mar 13, 2020)

vindiboy said:


> Squat!!!!! How dare you they are 1st class stopovers hee hee


We tried to find your squat today but could not sat nav problems. Friday 13th, so we are now at Motril 50 vans here but a big squat so not crowded. 5th


----------

